# Pro Fit in San antonio Area....



## luisfer99

Hello,

will anyone please recommend a good professional fit in San Antonio - San Marcos area? thanks!


----------



## burgrat

I would try one of the following:

Britton's Bicycle Shop: "A Real Bike Shop" and Multisport Headquarters
Bicycle Heaven of San Antonio - Bikes & Accessories
Bicycle Design & Fitting - KGS Bikes

I've only been to Britton's and Bicycle Heaven and they are both are very good shops. I haven't had a fitting at either one, so I can't attest to that specific service. The people at Britton's have always been very nice and professional, so I would recommend them 1st. I've only read about KGS Bikes and their fitting is damn expensive. I just thought I would throw that in for you to check out if you have money to burn. I hope these help.


----------



## rcantara

*I am very happy with Brittons.*

I had a fitting done about two years ago by Jim Britton as I was attempting to determine if I should upgrade my existing bike or start from scratch. We didn't make any drastic positioning changes but the changes that we did make have greatly improved my comfort on the bike. I believe that fittings are included with new bike purchases. Since I wasn't purchasing a bike (yet) when I scheduled the fitting, I paid $125. After the fitting, I decided it was more cost effective to start with a new frame and build up rather than upgrading. The fitting cost ended up being credited toward the new bike.


----------



## mmez

I realize I'm coming in to this a little late, but I had a great fitting done by Frank with Roger Soler's out of Helotes. He uses the RETUL fit system. Dave with Soler's did my road bike fit, which was also good. Rick out of Tri-Sition Area in San Antonio also does fits. While I've never had a fit by him, I know that some of the local "pro's" have gone to him for their fit. Good Luck!


----------



## luisfer99

mmez said:


> I realize I'm coming in to this a little late, but I had a great fitting done by Frank with Roger Soler's out of Helotes. He uses the RETUL fit system. Dave with Soler's did my road bike fit, which was also good. Rick out of Tri-Sition Area in San Antonio also does fits. While I've never had a fit by him, I know that some of the local "pro's" have gone to him for their fit. Good Luck!


Thanks, I which your reply would have come 2 weeks ago... ( I went to Britons but had a bad experience....

anyways, I will follow your advice when I visit San Antonio again...


----------



## mmez

luisfer99 said:


> Thanks, I which your reply would have come 2 weeks ago... ( I went to Britons but had a bad experience....
> 
> anyways, I will follow your advice when I visit San Antonio again...


I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad experience. Hopefully one of the other guys will be able to get you a better fit! Both Frank and Dave have been excellent! Frank spent a lot of time fitting me on my Felt and then even checked back with me later after I had a chance to take her out for a few rides. Hopefully your next experience in San Antonio will more than make up for your bad one.


----------



## burgrat

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience at Britton's. I actually bought a commuter bike from Frank at Soler's and he was great. I didn't do a real thorough fit setup on that bike so I didn't think of him. I hope everything works out for you with your fit, it's one of the most important things about enjoying the ride!


----------



## nicoarmando

I've always had great service when I visit Bicycle Heaven. Never had a fit there but have bought lots of apparel and some components.


----------



## dfvcador

I would second Britton's Bicycle shop off of Lp 1604 (New location). Get fitted by Jimmy, he knows his ****. Yes, some people there act like if they are superior to you, but overall if you want a good fitting that is the place to go in SA.


----------

